# [RISOLTO] Installazione Netbeans 7

## sardfox

ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo adepto di gentoo e come tutti ho trovato tanti motivi per litigare col pc... alcuni li ho risolti, altri devo trovare il modo di dirgli che ho ragione io  :Smile: 

passiamo al mio problema:

sto provando ad installare Netbeans e quando arriva all'installazione del pacchetto dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2 si blocca l'installazione e mi da questo errore

```

      [xjc] Writing output to /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/work/websvc.saas.api/src

      [xjc] classLoader = java.net.URLClassLoader@4a0568d8

      [xjc] SharedSecrets.getJavaNetAccess()=java.net.URLClassLoader$7@37e75865

  [nbmerge] Failed to build target: all-websvc.saas.api

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/work/nbbuild/build.xml:1189: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/work/nbbuild/build.xml:462: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/work/websvc.saas.api/build.xml:72: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Illegal pattern character 'g'

   at java.text.SimpleDateFormat.compile(SimpleDateFormat.java:768)

   at java.text.SimpleDateFormat.initialize(SimpleDateFormat.java:575)

   at java.text.SimpleDateFormat.<init>(SimpleDateFormat.java:500)

   at com.sun.tools.xjc.Options.getPrologComment(Options.java:924)

   at com.sun.tools.xjc.Options.createCodeWriter(Options.java:909)

   at com.sun.tools.xjc.Options.createCodeWriter(Options.java:899)

   at com.sun.tools.xjc.XJC2Task._doXJC(XJC2Task.java:523)

   at com.sun.tools.xjc.XJC2Task.doXJC(XJC2Task.java:454)

   at com.sun.tools.xjc.XJC2Task.execute(XJC2Task.java:379)

   at com.sun.istack.tools.ProtectedTask.execute(ProtectedTask.java:103)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:291)

   at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor4.invoke(Unknown Source)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:106)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:392)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:413)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1399)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.SingleCheckExecutor.executeTargets(SingleCheckExecutor.java:38)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1251)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Ant.execute(Ant.java:442)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:106)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:392)

   at org.netbeans.nbbuild.NbMerge.fixedModulesBuild(NbMerge.java:218)

   at org.netbeans.nbbuild.NbMerge.execute(NbMerge.java:299)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:291)

   at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor4.invoke(Unknown Source)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:106)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:392)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:413)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1399)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.SingleCheckExecutor.executeTargets(SingleCheckExecutor.java:38)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1251)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Ant.execute(Ant.java:442)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.CallTarget.execute(CallTarget.java:105)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:291)

   at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor4.invoke(Unknown Source)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:106)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:392)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:413)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1399)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1368)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:41)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1251)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.runBuild(Main.java:811)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.startAnt(Main.java:217)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:280)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:109)

Total time: 1 minute 26 seconds

 * ERROR: dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4018:  Called java-pkg-2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2003:  Called eant 'rebuild-cluster' '-f' 'nbbuild/build.xml' '-Drebuild.cluster.name=nb.cluster.websvccommon' '-Dext.binaries.downloaded=true'

 *   environment, line  588:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.37"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER="javac"

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.2/work'

```

in varie ricerche nella rete ho trovato qualcun altro con lo stesso problema.

se non ho capito male l'errore dipende dal fatto che SimpleDateFormat non riesce a fare il parse del pattern "yyyy.MM.gg" in fase di installazione.

come indicato in http://java.net/jira/browse/JAXB-915?page=com.atlassian.streams.streams-jira-plugin%3Aactivity-stream-issue-tab c'è stato un errore di traduzione in italiano nel pattern "yyyy.MM.dd".

viene anche fornita una patch al manutentore (credo) del pacchetto che causa l'errore (spero di aver capito bene anche questo), ma tra le versioni che riesco a trovare tra le emergibili (http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=jaxb) non c'è quella indicata nel sito (>=2.2.7) e non ho capito come potrei applicare la patch per conto mio per andare avanti..

spero di non aver fatto (o creato) confusione e spero che qualche anima pia sappia aiutarmi a risolvere il problema

grazie in anticipo a tutti quanti

SOLUZIONE

visto che il problema era la traduzione in italiano ho fatto

```
LC_ALL="en_US.utf8" emerge -av netbeans
```

e son riuscito a installarlo!!!Last edited by sardfox on Mon Nov 19, 2012 2:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## doom555

Prova a cambiare il Jdk di sistema, attualmente stai utilizzando il compilatore Sun/Oracle, invece installa Openjdk/Icedtea, ovvero istalla uno tra dev-java/icedtea-bin o dev-java/icedtea (ti consiglio il primo). Poi con eselect lo selezioni come java-vm di sistema. Poi riprova ...

----------

## sardfox

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> Prova a cambiare il Jdk di sistema, attualmente stai utilizzando il compilatore Sun/Oracle, invece installa Openjdk/Icedtea, ovvero istalla uno tra dev-java/icedtea-bin o dev-java/icedtea (ti consiglio il primo). Poi con eselect lo selezioni come java-vm di sistema. Poi riprova ...

 

già provato   :Smile: 

anzi prima in automatico ha utilizzato icedtea, poi io gli ho detto di usare sunjdk ma il problema è lo stesso.

te l'ho detto,penso che dipenda dal parsing di yyyy.MM.gg. il parser non lo riconosce perché in effetti gg non esiste. dovrebbe essere dd. (conosco già la classe java SimpleDateFormat)

ma dal link della soluzione che ho messo non ho capito dove applicare la patch.

----------

## Onip

ho provato a seguire i link che hai postato, ma sinceramente non ci ho capito molto.

Se sei sicuro che il problema sia di jaxb allora io farei così:

per primo tentativo vedrei se la patch si applica (magari con qualche modifica) anche alla versione in portage (2.1.2-r1) e, una volta verificato che risolve il problema farei un bel bug report sul bugzilla gentoo in modo che venga inclusa.

se proprio non va potresti chiedere l'upgrade, sempre tramite bugzilla, all'ultima versione e provare poi con quella. A naso potrebbe bastare anche una banale copia dell'ebuild ufficiale con solamente la versione aggiornata, ma dovrei leggerlo per bene e adesso, purtroppo, non ho molto tempo.

A tutte le maniere credo che il modo migliore per avere netbeans su gentoo (e l'ho usato diciamo professionalmente eh) sia quello di installarselo nella propria home con l'installer ufficiale.

In bocca al lupo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sardfox

scusa mi son dimenticato di dire che a quel link ci sono arrivato tramite https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435022

sicuro sicuro non sono... mi è semplicemente sembrata convincente la spiegazione della 'g' data da Fabio Canepa nel primo link che ho indicato.

in base a questo:

```
# emerge --search jaxb

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : jaxb ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  dev-java/jaxb

      Latest version available: 2.1.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,016 kB

      Homepage:      http://jaxb.dev.java.net/

      Description:   Reference implementation of the JAXB specification.

      License:       CDDL

*  dev-java/jaxb-tools

      Latest version available: 2.1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,016 kB

      Homepage:      http://jaxb.dev.java.net/

      Description:   Reference implementation of the JAXB specification.

      License:       CDDL

*  java-virtuals/jaxb-api

      Latest version available: 2

      Latest version installed: 2

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   Virtual for Java API for XML Binding (JAXB)

      License:       GPL-2

```

ho visto quale sia il pacchetto jaxb installato.

per altri pacchetti ha seguito questo metodo per applicare patch:

 *Quote:*   

> 1) copy the ebuild and /files folder to your overlay
> 
> (/usr/local/portage/media-sound/aumix/, assuming that your
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY is /usr/local/portage);
> ...

 

preso da un altro forum e ovviamente adattato alle mie esigenze.

ma per l'ebuild di jaxb non so come adattarlo

```
# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/java-virtuals/stax-api/stax-api-1-r1.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/05/23 11:52:55 ali_bush Exp $

EAPI=1

inherit java-virtuals-2

DESCRIPTION="Virtual for Java API for XML Binding (JAXB)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gentoo.org"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="2"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="|| (

         virtual/jre:1.6

         dev-java/jaxme

         dev-java/jaxb

      )

      >=dev-java/java-config-2.1.8

      "

JAVA_VIRTUAL_PROVIDES="jaxb-2"

JAVA_VIRTUAL_VM="virtual/jre:1.6"
```

la versione è presa dall'overlay java-overlay tramite layman

ho inserito il java-overlay dopo aver trovato il link con la patch nella speranza che emergesse una versione aggiornata che risolvesse la cosa...

ora ammetto di essere un po' confuso visto che mi pare non ci sia jaxb-api in portage e non ricordo di averlo emerso manualmente.

(c'è un modo per vedere che pacchetti fanno parte di world in modo da togliermi il dubbio?)

[EDIT]

 mi son risposto da solo con una ricerca:

```
time emerge -pev @world > worldlist.txt
```

ho guardato il file e non c'era nulla riguardo jaxb... quindi suppongo sia stato installato come dipendenza...

[/EDIT]

oddio spero di non aver fatto la cosa più complicata di come dovrebbe essere...

 *Quote:*   

> A tutte le maniere credo che il modo migliore per avere netbeans su gentoo (e l'ho usato diciamo professionalmente eh) sia quello di installarselo nella propria home con l'installer ufficiale. 

 

con ubuntu avevo fatto così  :Wink: 

volevo prenderlo tramite emerge per avere la possibilità di aggiornarlo insieme a tutto il resto senza andare a cercarlo ogni volta sul sito, ma se non riesco farò come dici  :Smile: 

----------

## doom555

Questo ti può interessare, nell' ebuild di netbeans-websvccommon-7.2 sembrerebbe esserci il supporto per le patches utente!

EDIT: Ok, mi ero confuso, i sorgenti da patchare son quelli di jaxb-2.1.2-r1, ma in realtà a me sembra che non sia possibile, anche perchè non compila nulla... estrae file da un jar!

----------

## sardfox

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> Questo ti può interessare, nell' ebuild di netbeans-websvccommon-7.2 sembrerebbe esserci il supporto per le patches utente!
> 
> EDIT: Ok, mi ero confuso, i sorgenti da patchare son quelli di jaxb-2.1.2-r1, ma in realtà a me sembra che non sia possibile, anche perchè non compila nulla... estrae file da un jar!

 

da me c'è installato jaxb-api, non jaxb..

comunque anche dall'ebuild di jaxb-api pare che non compili nulla.. boh?

vabbè se non trovo una soluzione entro un paio di giorni faccio come mi ha suggerito Onip e prendo l'installer dal sito..

grazie a entrambi per i consigli   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

@sardfox

nella versione di portage (non dell'overlay) dell'ebuild di jaxb c'è la funzione src_unpack da modificare aggiungendo un epathc.

Per quella dall'overlay devi leggerti le eclass in inherit (directory eclasses dell'overlay e di portage) e vedere quali funzioni implementano e come e modificare di conseguenza l'ebuild. In due parole non te lo so spiegare bene, può essere che se leggi qualche ebuild simile con patch e "copi" fai prima.

Io netbeans lo avevo installato da emerge, ma alla fine ho ritenuto più comodo utilizzare l'installer perchè si aggiorna prima: la versione portage ci mette un pochino a seguire gli update.

----------

## sardfox

ma tu parli di jaxb o di jaxb-api?

son 2 pacchetti diversi e a quanto detto da:

```
# emerge --search jaxb

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : jaxb ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  dev-java/jaxb

      Latest version available: 2.1.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,016 kB

      Homepage:      http://jaxb.dev.java.net/

      Description:   Reference implementation of the JAXB specification.

      License:       CDDL

*  dev-java/jaxb-tools

      Latest version available: 2.1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,016 kB

      Homepage:      http://jaxb.dev.java.net/

      Description:   Reference implementation of the JAXB specification.

      License:       CDDL

*  java-virtuals/jaxb-api

      Latest version available: 2

      Latest version installed: 2

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   Virtual for Java API for XML Binding (JAXB)

      License:       GPL-2 
```

da me c'è solo jaxb-api installato.

c'era prima di aggiungere l'overlay (non capisco come) e non ho mai rimosso manualmente (consapevolmente almeno) jaxb

a sentimento si potrebbe bypassare il problema provando a reinstallare tutto senza considerare l'italiano (visto che l'errore pare sia dato da una cattiva traduzione del pattern yyyy.MM.dd)

vedo se riesco a trovare l'opzione di emerge che mi visualizza tutte le dipendenze, anche quelle già installate, con la nuova lingua. 

per fare ciò suppongo di dover usare:

```
LINGUAS="" emerge -pv....... netbeans
```

devo scoprire cosa mettere al posto di ......  :Smile: 

per quanto riguarda la fretta sugli update non è un problema, continuavo a usare la 7.1.1 anche dopo che è uscita la 7.2

l'installer del sito me lo installava in home e mi creava una nuova cartella di installazione per ogni versione.

me ne sono accorto aggiornando da 7.1.0 -> 7.1.1

EDIT:

ho trovato questo post http://paolobacco.blogspot.it/2012/03/jaxb-xjc-javalangillegalargumentexcepti.html e ho avuto l'illuminazione!!!

visto che il problema era la traduzione in italiano ho fatto

```
LC_ALL="en_US.utf8" emerge -av netbeans
```

e son riuscito a installarlo!!!

infinite grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e per la grande disponibilità!

----------

